# Gus's Rupnow Hit and Miss Engine.



## gus (Aug 22, 2013)

Having posted into the wrong category,I am taking the pains to repost into W.I.P.Gus still struggling in the world of IT.
1. Have ample stock of material leftover from the Webster Engine Project.
    See foto.
2. The Makita Portable Bandsaw made permanent with a vertical Stand and 
    proved to be a valuable must have equipment w/o which Gus(going 70)
    would be left breathless sawing this pile of cut blanks.
3.  As I said, new jigs and fixtures would be required to get a proper job done.
    The mini mill was stretched to its very limit.


----------



## gus (Aug 22, 2013)

Been a productive day.Took my sweet time to perform a very "boring" job to get bearing fit on to the side plates.
The Poor Man's Boring Head aka B.H. performed well today.Bearing was borderline on the slightly tighter fit.Some hand fitting not ruled out.
Was difficult to measure I.D. due to limited vertical slide travel. In  fact just barely have enough slide travel to finish bore depth. For some unknow reasons,Permanent Markers did not perform today and was forced to use back up dye which end up very well.This aerosol Engineer's Blue cost me a bomb. Dye did not mess my fingers and hands.Since it is so good ,will buy a backup.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 22, 2013)

Off to a great start Gus, layout blue in an aerosol is great. When I was an apprentice, the blue came in a glass bottle, and you cannot imagine the mess when the bottle got dropped. The reminder was always there on the concrete floor. 

Been busy lately with other things, so work on my engine has slowed a bit, but not for long.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Aug 22, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Off to a great start Gus, layout blue in an aerosol is great. When I was an apprentice, the blue came in a glass bottle, and you cannot imagine the mess when the bottle got dropped. The reminder was always there on the concrete floor.
> 
> Been busy lately with other things, so work on my engine has slowed a bit, but not for long.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

The Engineer's Blue cost me a bomb. Bought some in the 90s and they flaked.But this USA product is good. The outerhead will be worked on tomorrow.
Weekend fishing. Sunday wreck fishing for giant groupers.My mates are spending too much $$$$ buying gear to fight the big ones.
Last Sat'd was good.Mate took home fish to feed him a week. Sun'd was bad. Self caught fish is so fresh and good eating. Good reason why I still maintain this hobby. Made enough in August to pay for diesel,boat storage and repairs and model engine building.
Taking Darling Boss to Yokohama in October.She is happily reading Japan Travel Books. Oh.TokyoHands Yokohama.Must see and no buy.

Looks like the Rupnow engine might be spinning by mid or end Sept since gaining good experience from building Webbie. 

Take care.

Best Regards,

from Gus Teng.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like a good start Gus.  Will be checking in now and then.. Good luck fishing

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Gurus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Gus ,
I like the engine. But I do not have a lathe. 
I'll be watching your progress.
Ask let successfully. 
___________________________________
John.


----------



## ELM6061 (Aug 23, 2013)

Left the gates running Gus, good to see and will have to drop in from time to time, see how you are going.

Maybe you could build a V8 powered reel for your mates and these monster Groper Gus, now there is a project for you (wink). These Groper must pull like a wild bull to start with, how deep you pulling them from on average?

Eddie


----------



## gus (Aug 23, 2013)

ELM6061 said:


> Left the gates running Gus, good to see and will have to drop in from time to time, see how you are going.
> 
> Maybe you could build a V8 powered reel for your mates and these monster Groper Gus, now there is a project for you (wink). These Groper must pull like a wild bull to start with, how deep you pulling them from on average?
> 
> Eddie



Hi Eddie.

V-8 is in my vision but my spirit is willing and my flesh is weak.
Gus the devil quoting Scripture.  
Honestly, the V-8 is too big for my stomach to digest. 
Since buidling the Webster and now the Rupnow Engine,I am losing weight 
and sleep. Shed 5 lbs and the snack belly shrunk.Plan to build an IC Engine with o/head valves featured in the Model Engineer Magazine. Bought the book and plans.

However if Brian Rupnow would build one, Gus & Company would follow blindly. If we ever fall into deep waters,Brian will throw in life buoy to save us. Brian is my Guru/Sensei.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 23, 2013)

Great to see you building Gus. My internet has been down for 3 days.---Brian


----------



## gus (Aug 23, 2013)

Not been a productive day.Too many goofs but no serious contribution to the scrap bin. But the engine frame takes shape. For now ,an ugly duckling.Hopefully next week will see good progress.

Tomorrow is fishing day .No engines. Just fish. Will post.


----------



## Davewild (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice work Gus, I will be following along.

Dave


----------



## Gurus (Aug 23, 2013)

I love your work. 
__________________________
John.


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 23, 2013)

Great job already. I'am jealous. Have a happy fishing day tomorrow Gus. Too bad that Singapore is so far away. I like once too fish with you & talking about making modelengines.

Barry


----------



## Swifty (Aug 23, 2013)

Going well Gus, making the frame first allows you to see something coming together in a short time. Enjoy your fishing, and then back to work on the engine.

Paul.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 24, 2013)

hi gus

Can I have your email address?

________________________________

John.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Gus---where are you??? I hope one of those giant groupers didn't get ya!!!--Check out Swifty's build. I think he may have the world's second running Rupnow Engine, and the very first air cooled version!!!---Brian


----------



## gabby (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking good Gus, I will be following this one too.
Graham
Mmmmm fishing;D


----------



## gus (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Folks,
Relax. Gussy is plodding along at quality space/speed/no rush/no haste.
Put finishing touches to the main bearing cover. Very handy to have a slitter saw on hand.
Cut up profiles of both bearing covers.And good finishing too with minimal cleanup.
See foto.


----------



## gus (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Folks,
Been a productive morning. Drilled baseplate and bolted/aligned side plates with bearings running smoothly.
Outerhead was done yesterday.Complete except for the valve guide holes which will require the same guides done and used to fit in.
Tomorrow will start machining and complete the aircooled cylinder.
The following days will see to machining cylinder,piston and hopefully con-rod.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 27, 2013)

Coming along nicely Gus.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking very nice Gus. I'm putting off the sideplates for fear of lining the bearings up properly, but I'll soon have no choice.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 27, 2013)

hi Gus.
What are you doing? Several days.
_______________________________
Jonny.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 27, 2013)

hi Gus.
What will you do tomorrow? 
i'll be watching and waiting.
__________________

Jonny.


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 27, 2013)

Great work Gus.....The sparplug is already inside & ready too make Sparks.
Can you make some pictures from how you machined the cilinder. The inside interested me very well.


----------



## ELM6061 (Aug 28, 2013)

So how was the fishing Gus, fillets, steaks, or fillet steaks?

The build is looking good, measure twice and cut once is a good philosophy. When you can take the time, why not take it. Of course we are all grinding our teeth, waiting for the next part to the puzzle, so no rush .

Eddie


----------



## gus (Aug 28, 2013)

C.I. Bar was surplus from Webster Engine built.
1.Had to carefully plan work/turning process to avoid scrapping.
2.Cut blank bar to diameter and shape.
3.Cut fins. Cross-slide and blue scribed line is my Poor Man's DRO.
4.Cylinder finned and done except for final boring to print I.D.Will leave the final boring
   to tomorrow.
Gus is making some headway step by step.:hDe:

See fotos


----------



## gus (Aug 28, 2013)

Unbored Aircooled Cylinder drilled/tapped and mounted on engine frame. Spark Plug put in for showmanship.
I have another 4 weeks to go to finish and run w/o the hitting & missing.
Will take my sweet time to boring to print I.D. and spot on with Holtest Inside Micrometer
to "0"


----------



## Swifty (Aug 28, 2013)

Going great Gus, once you have the cylinder and piston finished most of the hard work is done.

Paul.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice, gus. It's fun to watch you work.
Regards 
________________________________
Jonny.


----------



## gus (Aug 28, 2013)

ELM6061 said:


> So how was the fishing Gus, fillets, steaks, or fillet steaks?
> 
> The build is looking good, measure twice and cut once is a good philosophy. When you can take the time, why not take it. Of course we are all grinding our teeth, waiting for the next part to the puzzle, so no rush .
> 
> Eddie



Hi Eddie,

Bad luck struck me for two days.
Two hits on Saturday and two on Sunday. Hit snag and broke off.
Sunday mate landed a 2 pounder for dinner at the Marina.

This coming weekend's tidal current too weak so its housekeeping on the boat.


----------



## gus (Aug 28, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Going great Gus, once you have the cylinder and piston finished most of the hard work is done.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the support. Still have the con-rod big end bearing fit to work on.
Having successfully bored the side plate to fit main bearing gives me some confidence to bore con-rod. The flywheel bored to shrink fit main shaft is another challenge with my limited machine tools. Having a "Warner USA''
Boring sure helps to do a good boring job. Boring to shrink fit will be dicey.That will be next week.Have done shrink fitting during my heavy air compressor erection days.
The piston is not too much different from Webster and so should not be a problem.
Now enjoying the assembled frame and cylinder and dummy shaft with main bearings fitted on.


----------



## ELM6061 (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome back and the progress is looking great Gus. 

Bad luck on the fishing, but as we all know; That's Fishing!!!! Mate if I ever win Tattsloto, I am going to come over and charter you for a run out, even if I cannot hold one of those groper myself, I sure would enjoy watching (heck, I will even bring Swifty if he is up for it. Bit deep for the fly rod though .).

Eddie


----------



## Gurus (Aug 29, 2013)

This engine is going to be beautiful,  
That is nothing short of amazing.
_________________________
Jonny.


----------



## gus (Aug 29, 2013)

Air Cooled Cylinder bored but 2 thou oversize.).875"------0.877.:hDe:
Piston is a borderline save or reject. :wall:
The roughing mill under-tightened and drawn in to take a deeper cut with made slot hole pit deeper by 4 mm. Will decide to save or cut new piston.New piston will take a half day work.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 29, 2013)

Terrific engine! 
 i'll be watching and waiting.
_________________________________
Jonny.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 29, 2013)

Gus--If the piston is .002" undersized, it will still probably be okay. I always bore the cylinder, then hone and lap it before I make the piston. Then I TRY to make the piston .001 undersize. Its pretty subjective, trying to measure or machine anything to within .001"---for me anyways. If the machined finish of the piston measures .002 undersize, I would still carry through with the procedure of lapping the piston into the cylinder as outlined in my build thread. In reality, very little of the piston rides on the cylinder wall anyways. Up near the area where the piston ring is, you get virtually zero contact, because the piston ring takes all the contact and holds the piston concentric in the cylinder bore. The maximum contact area with the cylinder wall is down at the far end of the piston skirt, and that doesn't seal much of anything---it just serves to keep the piston from tilting in the bore.---Brian


----------



## oneKone (Aug 29, 2013)

wow, nice work gus! ill be looking forward on following your build.


----------



## gus (Aug 30, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--If the piston is .002" undersized, it will still probably be okay. I always bore the cylinder, then hone and lap it before I make the piston. Then I TRY to make the piston .001 undersize. Its pretty subjective, trying to measure or machine anything to within .001"---for me anyways. If the machined finish of the piston measures .002 undersize, I would still carry through with the procedure of lapping the piston into the cylinder as outlined in my build thread. In reality, very little of the piston rides on the cylinder wall anyways. Up near the area where the piston ring is, you get virtually zero contact, because the piston ring takes all the contact and holds the piston concentric in the cylinder bore. The maximum contact area with the cylinder wall is down at the far end of the piston skirt, and that doesn't seal much of anything---it just serves to keep the piston from tilting in the bore.---Brian




Hi Brian,

Thanks for the expert advice.

Looking forward to spin this engine by End Sept. I have gone for Viton O-Ring since I have the #400 lapping compound. The Nielsen Honing
Tool was very handy to remove the rough surface. Will make a honing bar for the fine honing to take the Viton O-Ring. 

Bought a "Made in China"---6" Starrett Digital Height Gage for your next engine build. H.Gage came in a spiffy looking Aluminium Case.
Cost me a bomb but no worries made some $$$ to cover up.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 30, 2013)

she is really looking good.
______________________
Jonny.


----------



## gus (Aug 30, 2013)

Been another productive day. Completed new piston and rough honed cylinder to fit .

Con-Rod blank marked out. No fishing tomorrow since the tidal current is too dead slow.

Will try hard to cut a good looking con-rod tomorrow. Again the Poor Man's B.Head will be called upon to bore big end to fit bearing. The big end profile will require some milling with
my DIY Rotary Table.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2013)

It's all coming together really well Gus, don't push yourself too hard to get it done by the end of September, slow and steady wins the race.

Paul.


----------



## wagnmkr (Aug 30, 2013)

You are doing a fine job Gus. That is going to be a good looking engine, and I'll bet it will run fine as well.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking real good so far Gus. I'm slowly making progress with mine and I should have an update this weekend. I think you're already ahead of me.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## gus (Aug 31, 2013)

Turned a bad day around into a productive day.
Bored Big End to fit ball bearing. The DIY Boring head earned its place on my PC Desk Shelf. The Makita BandSaw also. W/o which Gus would be half dead.
Been eyeing an Arbor Press but the poor man's press aka bench vice was a good substitute. 
Piston and con-rod done. 
See fotos.

Come next week. Will have flywheels done and piston will slide in Cylinder. Cast Iron F/wheels will be messy to machine.


----------



## Gurus (Aug 31, 2013)

bang-up, super
Best Regards   Johnny


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 31, 2013)

You are making great progress Gus. You may end up with the third running Rupnow engine!!!---Brian


----------



## Davewild (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice work Gus, looking good

Dave


----------



## gus (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> You are making great progress Gus. You may end up with the third running Rupnow engine!!!---Brian



OK !  Brian will try hard to be the third. In fact I sacrificed a deep sea trip Sept 2--3 as I just could not lose two good days cutting the flywheels. Plan to heat shrink shaft into f/wheel. Going for 1/2 thou interference fit. Is this good enough?? Plan to ream f/w hole and machine shaft end to fit.

Have done heat shrink fitting big compressor couplings to motor and compressor. 6" shaft. But couplings were USA factory bored. 
Challenge is Gus to ream f/wheel and turn both shaft end.

Question,  At TDC how much is the o/head and piston top clearance?. 

After the f/wheel. The remaining jobs will be fun and challenging. 

This time to cut pinion and wheel timing gear.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2013)

Gus--Nice to hear from you. For the flywheel to fit without slipping on the 3/8" shaft, you need a full .002" interference fit. Anything less than that, it will slip. If you are making a two piece flywheel, then I would have to know the two diameters involved.  At top dead center, there is about .129" from top of piston to flat inside cylinder head. The valve heads stick up into that "clearance" about .045". ---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Nice to hear from you. For the flywheel to fit without slipping on the 3/8" shaft, you need a full .002" interference fit. Anything less than that, it will slip. If you are making a two piece flywheel, then I would have to know the two diameters involved.  At top dead center, there is about .129" from top of piston to flat inside cylinder head. The valve heads stick up into that "clearance" about .045". ---Brian



Hi Brian,

Thanks for the info. I am spot the TDC Clearance.

Will work on the Flywheel shortly.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2013)

Gus--That figure of .002" interference was for steel shafts being pressed into brass flywheels. I'm not terribly sure if it would be the same for steel shafts into cast iron flywheels or not.---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 2, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--That figure of .002" interference was for steel shafts being pressed into brass flywheels. I'm not terribly sure if it would be the same for steel shafts into cast iron flywheels or not.---Brian




Most of the motor pulleys we used for air compressors were fitted on to motor shaft with hydraulic press. Sometimes we drive fit with heavy hammers when for urgent jobs when hydraulic press is fully occuppied.

No worry will start from 2 though and see how it goes.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a wonderful engine,i like


----------



## gus (Sep 3, 2013)

Sigh.:hDe:
 Two days to machine two C.I.Pulleys. And too much excess metal to remove and overtaxing the mini Sakai Lathe and just turned 70 Gus.
Auto slide feed just packed shop. :wall:
Will try to free the lead screw tomorrow.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 3, 2013)

Engine frame and flywheel assembly looks great.
bang-up, super


----------



## Swifty (Sep 3, 2013)

Going well Gus, I hate machining cast iron, the dust gets everywhere. If its humid where you are, that probably makes it worse.

Paul.


----------



## ELM6061 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear the little lathe packed it in Gus, hope you are able to make an easy and swift fix.
So far, the work you have completed looks great, keep it up.

Eddie


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 3, 2013)

Gus--Sorry about your lathe. If its any consolation, the flywheels look great!!!---BRIAN


----------



## Davewild (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry about the lathe Gus, I machined cast iron for the first time last week, very messy, flywheels are looking good Gus, I will be in Singapore this weekend Gus, meeting my boat at Loyang, if I have time would you like to meet for coffee?

Dave


----------



## gus (Sep 3, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Going well Gus, I hate machining cast iron, the dust gets everywhere. If its humid where you are, that probably makes it worse.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

The next Flwheel will brass. C.I. is messy. Had to put on an old shirt to keep
dust away from my body. Prior to that the bath room had iron rust stains despite flushing. Wifey Boss did ask. But this time its down to bare minimum.

The lead screw just discovered was not jammed up. I forgot that I locked up the slide to mimimise chatter.

Today will see crankpin done and hopefully the shafts too or at least a test
shaft plug to figure our interference fit. Did reamed the f/wheel but I.D.
measurement with Digital Caliper dicey.

Looks like a cool day today.


----------



## gus (Sep 3, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Sorry about the lathe Gus, I machined cast iron for the first time last week, very messy, flywheels are looking good Gus, I will be in Singapore this weekend Gus, meeting my boat at Loyang, if I have time would you like to meet for coffee?
> 
> Dave




Hi Dave,
Will be at Ponggol Marina fishing with friends.You are invited to join us for 
sea food dinner. If the fish co-operate with have Hongkong Steamed Fish and Fried Rice. If not then will be Samba Prawns with the remainding live shrimp bait.Retired life been good for Gus.
Will PM Dave with my hp no. 

See you.

P.S. Have done my on-shore time in Balikpapan,Lawe Lawe and Rantau in the 1970s.Two weeks on,in the jungle can be tough if you have not enough books to read.The container camps were very comfortable and the food was 5 star
grade. The ice cream world best. The steaks were good if you don't mind the
chefs' mistakes. Ha Ha.


----------



## gus (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Brian & Eddie,

Just discovered I locked up the slide table. I did accidentally triggered off the slide feed and spindle came to a halt but
f/wheel not damaged.
Will machine the shafts and crankpin today.
Thanks for the support.
Brian, Must pay you a visit and talk engines. My wife has a very good friend in Toronto. Will make $$$$ first .

Best Regards,

Gus.


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Gus

You and Brian Rupnow will be a formidable team 

messy stuff Cast Iron 

The boss will not approve but keep at it !

Regards from England

Mark

P.S. been as hot as you just lately here, been sweating me whotsits  off !


----------



## Swifty (Sep 4, 2013)

Gus, glad that your lathe is ok, now you can get on with the other bits.

Paul.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Gus 

Thanks for the invite, job has been delayed again, not leaving Thailand now until next week, will let you know when I'm in Singapore.

Dave


----------



## gus (Sep 4, 2013)

skyline1 said:


> Hi Gus
> 
> You and Brian Rupnow will be a formidable team
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,
Been raining on and off. Quite cool and comfortable especially in the balcony
machine shop. Humidity quite good.
Basis Thursday,Friday and Saturday-------no rain,the fish will bite like crazy. They don't like their seawater mixed with rain water.

Been a disastrous day -----goofed. But some how got the job done. Messed up the crank pin. Flywheel has extra hole and to redrill and ream. Three goofs today. Bought a 3/8 Taylor & Jones machine reamer which I really have no need for.

Take care.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 4, 2013)

Best Regards Johnny.


----------



## gus (Sep 5, 2013)

Pair of Flywheels,aligned with 9 mm reamer and mating face loctited to prevent movement/slippage to pilot drill and reamed crankpin hole. I goofed with the first attempt with pilot 7.9 mm drill.Flywheel now have two holes. :hDe: And two crankpin.:wall:
Crankpin/spacers sub-assembly done. Mock assembly showed no TDC collision but con-rod collided with cylinder.Will trim off a wee bitty.
Next on the mental list is the stub shafts and shrink fitting. Will machine test plugs to confirm reamed hole diameter. This may take whole day tomorrow.
Next week will be "valve week". Hopefully will make the "Carb".
Still have the timing gears and cam to cut. Been fun and challenging.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 5, 2013)

Gus--I thought yesterday that your con rod was a bit wide at the big end, but I figured that if I didn't day anything you would find that out----and you did. Even if made exactly to the drawing, its a very close issue. What do you use to remove all the blue dye from your work? --There is a special "Layout dye Remover" available, but I find that automotive laquer thinner is very effective and relatively inexpensive.--And what happened to the radius on the inside corners of the cylinder head?---Brian


----------



## Davewild (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good Gus, I had no idea just how time consuming machining is, there is no rushing with this, can't wait to hear it run.

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 5, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Looking good Gus, I had no idea just how time consuming machining is, there is no rushing with this, can't wait to hear it run.
> 
> Dave


 
Dave--You have touched on something that amazes us all sooner or later.
_I had no idea just how time consuming machining is. _I worked as a machine designer for over 40 years, and I could never understand how machinists could take such an incredible amount of time to make even the simplest parts which I had designed.---Then 6 years ago I bought a lathe and a mill and started machining parts for model engines.---Six months after I had bought them, I was ready to apologize to every machinist I had ever met, for thinking they took too long to make parts out in the machine shop!!!----Brian Rupnow


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks great Gus!

Man, you work fast!


----------



## Swifty (Sep 6, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Dave--You have touched on something that amazes us all sooner or later.
> _I had no idea just how time consuming machining is. _I worked as a machine designer for over 40 years, and I could never understand how machinists could take such an incredible amount of time to make even the simplest parts which I had designed.---Then 6 years ago I bought a lathe and a mill and started machining parts for model engines.---Six months after I had bought them, I was ready to apologize to every machinist I had ever met, for thinking they took too long to make parts out in the machine shop!!!----Brian Rupnow



Every designer should have to do time on machines to get an idea of how to do things. This would make them think twice when they are designing items so they can actually be machined.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 6, 2013)

OK. Collision between con-rod and cylinder mouth rectified. Gus goofed. He got smart .
Did not follow drawing dimension on con-rod body width.:hDe::wall:
All major headaches gone. The remainding items will be a pleasure to make.
Valve guides,valve,timing gears/cam,ignition cam,push rod etc will be time consuming but fun to make.
Here comes the fishy weekend. Been pouring .Not to hopeful.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 6, 2013)

You make a great progress Gus. Keep going on & have a succesfull Fishing week-end.
Barry


----------



## Swifty (Sep 6, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> .--And what happened to the radius on the inside corners of the cylinder head?---Brian



I think that Gus is just putting his own take on it, I noticed that he hasn't put in as many fins as shown on the drawing either.

Gus, it's all coming together fast now, you must be putting a lot of hours into it.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 6, 2013)

Swifty said:


> I think that Gus is just putting his own take on it, I noticed that he hasn't put in as many fins as shown on the drawing either.
> 
> Gus, it's all coming together fast now, you must be putting a lot of hours into it.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Just a bad habit of mine. Likes to finish his task quick/fast and good.
The fins did not go too deep.Bearing in mind not much heat generated as it is a lazy hit and miss engine. No chance of overheating.:fan::fan:

Will take my sweet time cutting the smaller parts. Bit worried about the valves and guides. Scratching my head on the rocker arm mount. Will cut as per print.

9.30 pm now. Thinking of a great fishing day tomorrow and again on Sunday.


----------



## gus (Sep 6, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I thought yesterday that your con rod was a bit wide at the big end, but I figured that if I didn't day anything you would find that out----and you did. Even if made exactly to the drawing, its a very close issue. What do you use to remove all the blue dye from your work? --There is a special "Layout dye Remover" available, but I find that automotive laquer thinner is very effective and relatively inexpensive.--And what happened to the radius on the inside corners of the cylinder head?---Brian



Hi Brian,

I goofed on the con-rod width. Same now ungoofed. End cylinder 60 degrees Bevel done. Piston & rod now runs smoothly when cranked.
Waiting for the Viton Rings to arrive.
The dye will be removed later with a Carb Cleaning Solvent proven to be effective. I still have a few holes to mark/punch and drilled on both side plates. The remnant pieces will be fun to cut. For now plan to use the "Jurassic" Igniton System to get engine runnng w/o "hittin & missin".Get the Hit&Miss done will be another feather in the cap. The very first "Hit& Miss"
engine made in Singapore. Been talking to my local meisters and none ever heard or seen such engines.

About 8am now and about to go weekend fishing.Will be big cat fish mostly
buy very powerful fighters on rod&line.
Bye for now.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 6, 2013)

Gus--Take a look over on my original post of this engine build. I have posted a modification to the cylinder head which will help the engine run better.


----------



## gus (Sep 7, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> You make a great progress Gus. Keep going on & have a succesfull Fishing week-end.
> Barry



Hi Barry,

Wasn't that bad but we landed two rod benders. My mate caught all these two.
Was a bad day turned good.

Just wondering what will it be tomorrow Sunday.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 7, 2013)

Gus;

Don't forget the pictures from the catch.

Barry


----------



## gus (Sep 8, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Gus;
> 
> Don't forget the pictures from the catch.
> 
> Barry



Hi Barry.

Been raining heavily and some parts of Singapore had flash floods when went away in 30----45mins.This is bad news as rain water ends up in the Straits of Singapore. Managed to anchor pin point on a structure. Two of us(Gus & Mate)
each brough a kilo plus Snapper kept live in live bait tank and was Hongkong Steam Dinner for Saturday nite. Sunday was better we had a variety.

Been working too hard on the "Hit & Miss". Week end fishing was a cure all
for burnt-outs.


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Gus

That's a beauty, I can almost smell that cooking from here.

England has returned to it's usual colour, grey and chucking it down (didn't think it would last)

The gardens could use a little rain though (and the water companies).

Regards Mark


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 9, 2013)

So that's where all the bloody fish have gone ...

Jim


----------



## gus (Sep 9, 2013)

AussieJimG said:


> So that's where all the bloody fish have gone ...
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

You are right.Into Gus's wok HongKong Steam Fish. Yummy. 
Been giving away when I have fish to spare to neighbours. They did asked Gus.From which market the fish came from,it is so fresh/sweet and tasty.
The name of the game is that I keep them in the live tank till we dock boat and straight away into deep freeze.


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2013)

Machining the 3mm valve stem was very nailing biting. :rant:
Just discovered Sliver Steel cuts easier than Grade % bolts and gives a good finishing.Sanding with 400 grit Emery Paper gave very smooth finish.
Valve guides,valves and retainers are very time consuming.Spent 2 mornings and one afternoon to complete and fit.:wall:
Did lap one valve only but hand spinning flywheel gives some feeling of compression and vacuum resistance. Viton Piston Rings has yet to arrive to prove compression was good.
Valve clips came from TokyuHands.

Now trying very hard to figure out how to mill the inclined forks of the Rocker Arm Mount.
Tips welcomed before Gus re-invent the wheel all over again.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gus,
Your engine is looking good.  Soon, I'll be making valves and guides so I'm watching your progress closely.

That's a nice Red Snapper - one of my favorite fish for the grill.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 10, 2013)

Great fish & again a great work Gus. But why do you not buy silversteel in 3 mm?? I do this anytime. The other piece you ream with 3mm & it fits great.

Barry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 10, 2013)

Gus--You sly devil!!! You made that cylinder head out of 3 separate pieces, didn't you. I've been wondering why you didn't have a radius on the two inside corners, like the drawing calls for. Now I see what you have done, and that explains why there is no radius. ---a very good example of "Using the material you have on hand".---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--You sly devil!!! You made that cylinder head out of 3 separate pieces, didn't you. I've been wondering why you didn't have a radius on the two inside corners, like the drawing calls for. Now I see what you have done, and that explains why there is no radius. ---a very good example of "Using the material you have on hand".---Brian




Hi Brian,

Buying bar stocks can be difficult. Having a very small machineshop with mini lathe and mill made it tough.Balcony space killed desire to put in bigger machine tools or more machine tools.So had to to use devilish ideas. Call it make do best with what you have.
Just figured out how to follow your drawings exactly to cut the Rocker Arm Support. I promise it will be to print.

Your Hit & Miss is very challenging for this "70" young Gus.Could have given up if not for your kind/expert support.Here in Singapore there is no other HMEM member to tutor me.
Now that Obama is about to scrap his Syria War, will see market go up and make some $$$ for Gus to support this hobby.

Bye Take care.


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Great fish & again a great work Gus. But why do you not buy silversteel in 3 mm?? I do this anytime. The other piece you ream with 3mm & it fits great.
> 
> Barry



Hi Barry,

Did have some bad experience with Silver Steel from Australia.
Bought some while on holiday in Hongkong. 
First valve made with Grade 5 was no so smooth despite sharp tool and cutting oil. Second valve with HK Silver Steel was good.

Skies turned sunny and blue.Hopefully good weather this weekend to go for
SeaBass.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 10, 2013)

Here in Belgium I can not find materials. I have order it all the times in Holland & that is Always high quality.
Yes , there is sometimes a difference in quality.
The shop in Holland , they buy it in the UK.

Barry


----------



## ChrisLister (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Barry,

After looking for a supplier I found a few in Belgium. Even our hobby club sells the materials in small quantities.

Send me a PM message if you need the addresses.

Greetings,

Chris


----------



## gus (Sep 11, 2013)

Now that I am 100% retired,I still have difficulty not taking engineering problems to bed to look for best solution. Spent a sleepless nite thinking of how to secure Rocker Arm Support to mill the inclined slot. 

Marked blank. By 12 noon still did not come up with the simpless Jig Fixture.
After a coffee break at the fishing tackle shop ,a bright idea came.The simpless K.I.S.S. Fixture.
Rocker Arm Support set and milling was like a breeze.Support is made of Aluminium since scrap bin has no Mild Steel Bar. Job done. Will work on Rocker Arm tomorrow.Will use brass.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful work Gus. Doesn't it feel great when you come up with a solution for those tricky set-ups!!!---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 11, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Beautiful work Gus. Doesn't it feel great when you come up with a solution for those tricky set-ups!!!---Brian




Hi Brian,

Most of the time, we come up with complicated jigs when K.I.S.S. will do.
It is so easy to make a simple job complicated.

There is saying, cross the bridges when you come to them. Could never imagine coming up with so simple a milling fixture.---------Eureka.

W/o same fixture, it would be difficult using the milling vice alone. Most likely the Rocker Arm Blank would end up in the scrap bin.:wall:

With the tough parts done and over. The rest would be fun to mop up.

Thanks for the kind support.


----------



## Path (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice job ... Gus 

Now that you have solved the how to  ... I will just follow your lead!

Thanks for posting and your H&M is coming along nicely.

Pat H


----------



## Davewild (Sep 11, 2013)

Great job Gus its looking real good.

Dave


----------



## Swifty (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Gus, it's all moving along well. I was just looking at the last picture in post 95 and think that the inlet valve spring may be too strong, you will know more when it's ready to run.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry . Gus accidently delete your message.
You are right about the inlet spring being too strong.Put any old spring for now.Will put in the same spring I used for Webster.

Been a productive day in terms of good work. Rocker Arm and support done and aligned. Rocker Arm profiled as per Brian's drawing.Push Rod sub-assembly done too with the dimple  at Rocker Arm done spot on.
Will put in push bar retract spring same as yours.

The timing gears and cams will be next. All these take time and no rush. Will report half gear tooth if it ever happen.

See foto.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 12, 2013)

Gus, you have a sharp eye, I didn't mention that extra spring that I put on the push arm. The arm was not returning fully sometimes, maybe I was a bit too close on the fit, so the exhaust valve was not closing fully. Maybe I could have put a stronger spring on the exhaust valve stem, but decided to go the way I did. I also drilled a couple of oil holes on top of the push arm retainer.

I finished soldering my fuel tank today, just have to make a cap with a breather and some brackets to mount it.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 12, 2013)

Please post fotos when the fuel tank gets done.


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2013)

Spent time to study Japan "KG Gears Cataloque and yet made plenty of mistakes. Got the pitch diameter mixed with O.D. So One gear blank gone. Did cut two gears with half tooth. Been a bad day.Perhaps my gear cutting is out of practice. Just discovered for 20 teeth ,it must be no 3 cutter and not no. 4.  Another goof.

Fishing mate recovered from Prostrate Cancer and called Gus to go fishing. Though it is neap tide which means fish will bite poorly or no bites at all. its weekend fishing. No gear cutting.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 13, 2013)

If at first you don't succeed-----------go fishing!!!


----------



## Swifty (Sep 13, 2013)

Gus, did you loctite the gear on the shaft for cutting? Never thought of that, it would save a lot of material not having to allow for holding.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 13, 2013)

Gus--I had to google and see what the heck a "neap tide" was.--Its the time of the month when there is the least difference between high and low tides.---- supposedly happens twice a month. I live about 1200 miles from the ocean, and I do know about tides, but a "neap tide" was a new one on me.---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Gus, did you loctite the gear on the shaft for cutting? Never thought of that, it would save a lot of material not having to allow for holding.
> 
> Paul.



No not yet. The gear was a bad gear with 1/2 tooth.Will cut a new gear blank
and mill next week.Meanwhile plannng murder that is how to cut a good gear.


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I had to google and see what the heck a "neap tide" was.--Its the time of the month when there is the least difference between high and low tides.---- supposedly happens twice a month. I live about 1200 miles from the ocean, and I do know about tides, but a "neap tide" was a new one on me.---Brian



Hi Brian,
Life is exciting.New things to learn and hear .

Never too old to learn.

About to go fishing.


----------



## gus (Sep 14, 2013)

Went fishing but was a bad day with Neap Tide and very weak tidal current and so n bite.
Fishing trip did miracles to my brains.
Cut new brass pinion blank. 9mm dril kept on being grabbed in no matter how slow I feed drill.Regrind rake to 90 degrees. Grabbing no more. See foto.
Gear cutting. Moved gear cutter to front for best visual checks.
Checked the Poor Man's Dividing Head.Corrected whatever goofs made yesterday. Replace gear cutter to no 3 good for 21-----25 tooth. 
Within 1 1/2 hours from machining gear blank to cutting all 20 teeth. Cut a whisker too deep and gear tooth is a wee bitty sharp.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 14, 2013)

Adjusting the depth of cut can be a tricky business. I generally get everything set up, then turn the gear cutter until the largest diameter (the end of a tooth) is pointed towards the gear blank. Then I turn the table in until it will just hold a cigarette paper between the tip of the cutter tooth and the blank. I set that as my "zero" and then move in the stated depth of cut from there.---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 14, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Adjusting the depth of cut can be a tricky business. I generally get everything set up, then turn the gear cutter until the largest diameter (the end of a tooth) is pointed towards the gear blank. Then I turn the table in until it will just hold a cigarette paper between the tip of the cutter tooth and the blank. I set that as my "zero" and then move in the stated depth of cut from there.---Brian




Hi Brian,

Thanks for the expert advice. Will cut one or two more pinion gear for cutting
practice to perfection. 

The cheapy China Mini Three Jaw Chuck is not very concentric but I found a way to counter it.

Looks like next week will see or get near to completion. 


Going to Sunday Mass now and then off fishing.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Gus, You are doing a great job. 
Andrew


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Gus

Gear cutting is a tricky business at the best of times I've cut the odd one or two, It's nerve racking !  best palliative is head for the  boat and see if you can "grab one or two"  even on a neep.

Living fairly close to the River Severn and the Bristol Channel I have some, limited, experience of tides, 

The Severn Bore coming thundering up the river is quite a sight (And sound).

It's a seasonal tidal wave caused by the geography of the Bristol channel and the river,
not usually dangerous but we have had the odd car pulled in (parked too close at Stonebench the local viewing spot) no casualties though, apart from angry insurance companies.

Surfers love it !

Keep at the H & M it's coming together great. I thought you and Brian would be formidable.

I THINK I WAS RIGHT 

Regards  from Near the Bore

Mark


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Edit

There have been a few casualties of the "bore", serious ones , caused by people not respecting the power of nature, please  take care out there Gus.

If you get lots of wet stuff coming over the bow, time to start "pointing the blunt end at it "  and head inshore, towards the workshop.

(teaching granny to suck eggs with naval stuff, you have more sea time than me Sir))

Regards Mark


----------



## Swifty (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking for a bit of divine intervention by going to mass before fishing Gus?

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 15, 2013)

skyline1 said:


> Hi Gus
> 
> Gear cutting is a tricky business at the best of times I've cut the odd one or two, It's nerve racking !  best palliative is head for the  boat and see if you can "grab one or two"  even on a neep.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

Been told about the Severn Tidal Phenomenon. The JianTang River in Jiangsu Province,China is about have the annual huge in flow. The local police had to condone some folks getting too near the bunds. Just turn their eyes away and some folks will be on the bund and swept away to drown. Gus is suppose to view the tidal inrush in China Sept 19.Cannot make it. Will do it next year.

My mate hooked up a one pounder Sweet Lips Fish for our dinner. Consolation for a bad day's fishing.


----------



## gus (Sep 15, 2013)

skyline1 said:


> Edit
> 
> There have been a few casualties of the "bore", serious ones , caused by people not respecting the power of nature, please  take care out there Gus.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

The very first time I co-piloted my 31 footer thru 2---3 metre wave,it  was nerve wrecking. Fortunately I had a very seasoned partner. 
The next trip I followed his boat thru 2 metre wave but was not so nerve wrecking. 
Another fishing trip in West Malaysia, was hit by 3 Sumatras that came 10 minutes after a very chilling wind and dark curtain faraway.My fishing guide
was a also a very seasoned helmsman.
There are times of regret.How nice it would be watching the TV at home and raiding the fridge.:hDe::hDe:
Here in the Straits of Singapore. Very calm seas .Very safe.


----------



## gus (Sep 15, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Looking for a bit of divine intervention by going to mass before fishing Gus?
> 
> Paul.



Married to a very devout R.C. Staff Nurse and living next to Church is hazardous. However Gus and William was blessed with a one pounder
Sweet Lips Fish served as Hongkong Steam. The Good Lord have provided on a bad day.:hDe:
See fish and chop stick for size. Very tender.

Pardon the giant plate but the fish was not that small.:hDe:
Gus cheated a wee bit and ordered a 1 1/2 kg Mud Crab to feed 4 pax.


----------



## gus (Sep 16, 2013)

Been very hard working. Practicing gear cutting. After three bad gears/goofs,managed to turn out a good pinion gear
and at last a very good looking,just right cam gear. See the line up. The good, the bad and the ugly pinion and the mandrel to mount gear blank for gear cutting. Good pinion and camgear. Divider plate is a "KG,Japan" 40 tooth gear.
To hit jackpot depth ,it is best to cut a root diameter.Hitting this outer diameter means the gear height is achieved.
Using the table slide and dial to hit tooth depth is dicey.
The next job would be cutting the cam profile using the DIY Rotary Table.Another nightmarish challenge.
Good likelyhood of completion this weekend.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 16, 2013)

Gus--You're not getting older----You're getting better!!!!---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 16, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--You're not getting older----You're getting better!!!!---Brian



Hi Brian,

As of 29 August,I am 70 young. Now that the children have fled the nest,Gus and darling wife retired without money/health/marriage problem,I have the peace of mind to concentrate on improving my machining skills. The Rupnow Hit & Miss" Engine calls for multi skills.Old skills need improvment and new skills acquired. Cutting gears and honing was another skill to acquire and excelled. 
Am now more confident to cut spur gears. The mitre gears will be another skill to acquire. Will monkey see,monkey do Paul's methods.

Now scratching my head,how to cut the cam on the gear wheel.Will take my sweet time.Will dry run work procedure before milling.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 16, 2013)

Gus--If you search around on this site, Chuck Fellows did an absolutely marvelous tutorial with video showing how to cut a single cam on the face of a gear using a milling machine and rotary table.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 16, 2013)

Gus---Here ya go!!! This is an excellent tutorial.---Brian
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohqO0GIdoLU[/ame]


----------



## gus (Sep 17, 2013)

Setting up the DIY Rotary Table just to cut the cam is a big hassle.
Here's my lazy man's way but filing and finishing by hand is a must.
See foto.

Been a productive day. Stayed back for the afternoon to clarfy with the Indonesian Marina since when I owed them US$10,000 in unpaid term membership since I paid for a 20 year membership in 1995. Matter settled to Gus's satisfaction.Time 3pm.Might as well get some work done.
Pinion,gear-cam and push rod assembled and cam timing done.Did cam timing same as 
Webster.
See fotos


----------



## gus (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Paul,
Had to carbon copy your world best method to secure pinion gear to shaft. The Loctite is still wet.
The timing gears and cam are very expensive labour wise. Three days of goofing to get it right. All in cut four gears
to get technic right.

Tomorrow will be another easy day. Cut ignition cam and contact point support. The mopping up will be a  pleasure to fiddle around.Thursday will be wreck fishing for giant groupers.Will post.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 17, 2013)

Great work done Gus. Also the fish & the crab looks great & tasty. Bon Appetit.
I see already a ton of movies on youtube for making gears , but still not understand.
Tomorrow I will leave the house too look for a other lathe. My lovely wife has too drive the car , because I may not drive with that shoulder.

Barry


----------



## gus (Sep 17, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Great work done Gus. Also the fish & the crab looks great & tasty. Bon Appetit.
> I see already a ton of movies on youtube for making gears , but still not understand.
> Tomorrow I will leave the house too look for a other lathe. My lovely wife has too drive the car , because I may not drive with that shoulder.
> 
> Barry



Hi Barry,

Gus too has fear of the unknown about gear cutting.
I got started buying a Master Cataloque from KG Gears,Japan. Bought some Module 0.75 (Metric) gears while on holidays in Tokyo. 
Bought Module 0.8 and 1.0 Gear Cutter sets(8 cutters per set) from the net. Made the Dividing Head and Centre support. Was forced to cut 25T pinion gear to mesh with the 
bought out gear wheel for the Webster Engine. Did messed up couple of blanks.
For the Rupnow Hit & Miss Engine,I stretched myself cut the pinion gear and 
cam gear wheel. Took it as gear cutting lesson.

Having come so far,I now have no unknown to fear. Cutting the Mitre Gears
for Rupnow Engine will another "Sink or Swim". But Paul did successfully cut a pair of gears.  

By next week the H&M engine should be up and running. For start up,will buy
O.S. Carb. The Hitting & Missing will come later. Running the engine is dream
come true.

If you plan to go into gear cutting. No worry. We will chip in.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 17, 2013)

Gus, the engine is coming along great, it will be finished in no time. Started mine up a couple of times today, just can't resist it.

Machining the mitre gears will be a challenge, but if you approach it slowly and don't rush you will be able to do it OK. I read Ivan Law's book about 4 times until I understood the method properly, I managed to muck up a few for a start, that's why I tried to explain it a bit easier in my article on cutting mitre gears. Once I had the method figured out, each gear only took about 30 min to machine.

Your fish and crab sure look tasty, I had soft shell crab for the first time last week when we went out for dinner, certainly different.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 17, 2013)

Good stuff Gus---That's the way I make my cams, same as you. I must try Chuck Fellows method sometime, as it looks like the cam will have a much more professional profile if done that way. Someone pointed out to me the other day that the cams should be cut from steel, not brass, because they will wear very fast, being made out of such soft material. Thinking about it, they are not wrong, but then again I don't run any of my engines in an industrial 24 hours per day environment. Probably my brass cams will be still going strong when I am dead and buried.---Brian


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 17, 2013)

Gus,
Your gears look good.  I spent a lot of time learning that technique too but I'm glad I did.  Before you sent me to CTC Tools I didn't want to try because of the much higher cost for cutters from other vendors.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 17, 2013)

Gus--What is going on with your sparkplug setting up on top of the cylinder head like that?


----------



## gus (Sep 17, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--What is going on with your sparkplug setting up on top of the cylinder head like that?




Hi Brian,

Looking for a tool and technic to do the counter bore to sink in the spark plug.
I have a solution but it looks ugly. Use a standard length Champion Z9Y which has longer stem. Just tried it.Looks ugly and does match for good looks.However may try it for initial starting up.

There are at least half dozen details to mop up.

I am enjoying this engine and the engine building hobby. Now looking at the next engine with overhead cams and valves and timing belts. Plans bought.The Nemett Lynx 15cc SOHC Four Stroke Engine.But will schedule for next year.Just wondering if I have the skill and patience to complete.Will post and ask for advice to build or no build. 

 Wifey boss is happy to see me at home everyday from 8am------noon and back again at 4pm. She is the first to critique my engines.


----------



## gus (Sep 18, 2013)

Another productive day. Made contact point support with material on hand. Cut cam. Fitted on Contact Point and condenser.
Cut two cams one of which went to the scrap bin. 

Next on the list is the Carb but Gus is booked for a wreck fishing for giant groupers tomorrow. Will post catch.
Carb may take up more than Friday to complete.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Gus, I'm starting to get excited with your progress, it won't be long before we have another runner.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 19, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Hi Gus, I'm starting to get excited with your progress, it won't be long before we have another runner.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

Should running by Friday 27. No much left to mop up. For peace of mind and user-friendly,will make a thick plywood to mount engine and wire up.
The Viton Piston Rings have yet to arrive. If not will put the C.I. Pistons which I bought from US vendor.Bet you soon as I put the C I rings the post man will come knocking on my front door.:wall::wall:

P.S.
We had six strikes and brought up none. Most went back into the wreck to cut lines.:hDe::hDe:


----------



## gus (Sep 20, 2013)

The Carb drawing looked a wee bitty intimidating initially. Took half to morning to study drawing and come up with a battle plan.
Turned out to be quite easy to do. By noon carb body done plus another 1 hour finished up the to inlet nozzle and the 
needle jet nozzle.
 Carb needle will be done coming Monday. Looks like some tooling required to grind sharp end.The "Made in China" Dremel will be called upon to perform. Hopefully I won't burnt it.
Jazz up the Carb inlet with a mini funnel.Not sure this would not mess up Carb performance.
See fotos.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 20, 2013)

The engine is ready too take off. Great work Gus.

Barry


----------



## gus (Sep 20, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> The engine is ready too take off. Great work Gus.
> 
> Barry



The E-bay Viton Ring supplier messed .So I may have to put in C.I. Piston Rings. Will make a thick plywood base to mount engine and wire up.
Hopefully the postman comes knocking my front door with the piston rings.

It is Saturday again tomorrow.Will have a weekend fishing.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes Gus--Be shure and bolt that engine down to something solid.----if it starts up you will be chasing it around your apartment. That type of carburetor depends on having a hit and miss mechanism to control the revolutions of the engine. If you start the engine with just that carb in place, and no hit and miss mechanism, be aware that there is no throttle on it, and it may rev out of control. If you are going to build the hit and miss mechanism, you're fine. If you don't plan on building the hit and miss mechanism, you need a different more complex carburetor. I have a set of plans for the more complex throttled carb that I can send you.---Brian


----------



## Swifty (Sep 20, 2013)

When I first ran my engine, before I had made the governor, it ran as fast as it liked and I ended up shattering the ball bearing on the end of the push rod for the exhaust valve. I replaced it with a slightly larger one that I had on the shelf.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 21, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Yes Gus--Be shure and bolt that engine down to something solid.----if it starts up you will be chasing it around your apartment. That type of carburetor depends on having a hit and miss mechanism to control the revolutions of the engine. If you start the engine with just that carb in place, and no hit and miss mechanism, be aware that there is no throttle on it, and it may rev out of control. If you are going to build the hit and miss mechanism, you're fine. If you don't plan on building the hit and miss mechanism, you need a different more complex carburetor. I have a set of plans for the more complex throttled carb that I can send you.---Brian



Hi Brian,

Thanks for the expert advice and carb drawing. Will run on your carb. Please send drawing. Will miss end September dateline to spin engine. 28/29/30 Sept in Northern Malaysia . Taking the darling boss to Yokohama 2--7 October. TokyuHands is just next to Hotel !!!!!. Will be nothing much to buy as I have almost evrything I need. So Just window shop and buy nothing.

Plan to put the H&M mechanism later after I cut the mitre gears.Now planning murder. If I have to make or buy a real Dividing Head with Divider Plates.So be it. It takes a week to practice/goof and cut a good pair of mitre gears ,will do it.

Been a bad day. Missed 4 good bites.Rod bent but fish spit out bait.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 21, 2013)

Gus--I have sent you a private email---Brian


----------



## gus (Sep 25, 2013)

Mopping up done 99.99%.
Valves lapped. Believe got it done right with a circular band around the valve and seat..
See foto.
The Viton Piston Rings not received. Put in C.I. Pistons Rings. Luckily .I bought two extra
rings.

At long last, mounted engine on a plywood base. will wire up ignition tomorrow.
Fuel tank will be done tomorrow morning. Come Friday 27 and 28 ,hopefully will see engine started and spinning. Cleaned all the gunk,buff the engine base and frame for a foto shot. See foto.
Hopefully with the experience gained from starting the Webster,the H&M will be easier to start.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks great Gus. Good luck with the start up.


----------



## gus (Sep 25, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> Looks great Gus. Good luck with the start up.



Hi Al,

That was fast. What is the local time at your end . Its 9:20 pm Wednesday 18th Sept .


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2013)

Gus --I have my fingers crossed (Good Luck) for you.----Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2013)

Its Wednesday 25 here at 9:22


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 25, 2013)

We're in exactly the same time zone Gus. A long way apart but it's 9:25pm Wednesday the 25th... actually, you seem to be a week behind


----------



## gus (Sep 25, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> We're in exactly the same time zone Gus. A long way apart but it's 9:25pm Wednesday the 25th... actually, you seem to be a week behind



Hi Cogsy,

Oops. Just how did i typed 18. should read 25 Sept . Just came back from cheapy dinner celebrating our 42 anniversary.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats! I celebrated my 14th just a couple of weeks ago. Although I wouldn't tell the wife you messed up the date.


----------



## gus (Sep 25, 2013)

Swifty said:


> When I first ran my engine, before I had made the governor, it ran as fast as it liked and I ended up shattering the ball bearing on the end of the push rod for the exhaust valve. I replaced it with a slightly larger one that I had on the shelf.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Went to usual fishing tackle shop. Slyly asked Doris for the smallest Shimano Reel bearing she has in stock. Got one slightly bigger (foc)but ID 5 mm and 
OD 8mm. Hope this will do. I was too lazy to walk over the 1 km stretch bearing shop.My H&M is the only engine with Shimano Bearing!!!.
Should spin engine this friday.Will make new petrol tank. Please advice your petrol tank location works well for fuel delivery?? Carbon Copy tour tank.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2013)

Gus--Just set your tank up so that when it is full of fuel the fuel level is 1/2" below the centerline of the carburetor.


----------



## gus (Sep 25, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Just set your tank up so that when it is full of fuel the fuel level is 1/2" below the centerline of the carburetor.




Hi Brian,

Thanks for the info.  This will cut time wasted.
Will be using the prescribed carb for H&M. May buy a O.S. Carb for the Vroom
Vroom to run in engine. Later will the H&M going.

With the engine completed and engine on my P C desk,Its so relaxing with a sense of accomplishment..


----------



## Path (Sep 25, 2013)

Gus ...

Looks fantastic  
Looking forward to your successful start up.


Pat H.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 25, 2013)

Gus, I'm looking forward to seeing yours start, my fuel tank works well in the position it's in. If I put it higher, it would interfere with the exhaust mechanism.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2013)

Gus--a hint about cylindrical gas tanks. I had one of those cheap halogen pole lamps that set behind my easy chair. The electrical components burned out, but the column was about 48" tall, made of beautiful polished 1" brass with about a .045" wall. I tried to make it into a gas tank by soldering ends into a section of it, but failed miserably---I couldn't get the solder to stick to it. Then someone told me those brass lamp poles are sprayed with a clear lacquer to keep them from tarnishing. Once I sanded off the lacquer (inside and out) I was able to solder it and make many beautiful gas tanks.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 26, 2013)

Gus---Leave them slimy old fish alone and post a video of your engine running. I can almost hear it from here!!! When are you coming to Toronto??


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi from England

Gus, excitement is mounting over here too  have you got your "o" rings yet  or are you going the old fashioned way ?

Can't wait for the first "pop" preferably followed  by many hundreds and thousands more,.

Shimano bearings,  impressive,  They make great derailliers for cycles, best in the world, but I didn't know they made fishing reels 

ABUs and Mitchells tend to be the hot ones in the U.K. But that's inland  freshwater fishing (the odd trout happened to land on the hook, purely by accident )

Regards Mark


----------



## Swifty (Sep 27, 2013)

How's the fuel tank looking Gus?

Paul.


----------



## gus (Sep 27, 2013)

Swifty said:


> How's the fuel tank looking Gus?
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

Taking a break. 28---30 Sept Taking the wifey boss to Malaysia for a long week end trip.

And on the 2----7 Oct.heading for Yokohama,Japan. Boss very happy.

Engine won't budge.  Borrowed fuel tank from Webbie and she is not happy.

Too much distractions.

Charging the 17 AH battery for the starter. Hopefully H&M will budge tomorrow morning.


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Gus

The speed you built that engine at you need a rest.

You and " lady boss" should vanish off the  RADAR for a few days and have some fun !

Regards Mark


----------



## gus (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Brian,Paul,Cogsy and all,
Learned something yesterday and today. You can't rush preps to start the H&M.
OK.Went out to buy new Champion Z9Y. The old plugs gone bad.
Put in new plug and set Carb Jet Needle at 1/4 turn,prime carb and she went off at the very first start. This H&M ran best over the Webster.
See foto. Will post on my Facebook. Go into Augustine Teng to see video. Sorry.Have yet to succeed post on HMEM.Sorry about the wood chips. Had to nail down H&M to prevent walking all over the workbench.
After the holiday trip will do up Brian's H&M for show piece foto. 
Thanks for the encouragment. And the wake up callss.:hDe:


----------



## Swifty (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations Gus, on getting it running. I don't have Facebook, so cannot see video.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats on getting it to run Gus. I found you on Facebook but can't see a video yet. I'm off to the shed now to continue work on mine - you've inspired me for today.


----------



## gus (Sep 28, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Congratulations Gus, on getting it running. I don't have Facebook, so cannot see video.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

You are right.Initially with Jet Needle at 1/4 turn,she ran a medium speed but on the second spin ,she ran very fast. Will have to grind needle sharper to have a good control range. The lazy way out is buy ab O.S. IC Engine Carb with throttle lever. Check compression which now very good. 

Have you been able to control the engine speed. Please advise cure.

After this,the next would be read up your article on mitre gear cutting and cut the gears. Will be very entertaining. Gus will entertain with his gaffs and goofs.
 Am also bringing along Ivan Law's book on Gear Cutting. To be honest, read his part on mitre gear four times and very little went into my grey matter.

Apple goes along to read HMEM.

Bye.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 28, 2013)

Gus, I'm still using the original carb with the engine in hit and miss mode, so that controls the speed well. Next IC engine that I build will have a throttled carb.

It's surprising how good the compression gets after it has run for a short while. I didn't allow for an oiler on the cylinder, just use a bit of oil in the fuel. Are you running on petrol or something else?

I read Ivan's book several times and was still confused, that's when I just barged in and made several mistakes until I figured out what he was talking about. As Brian found out, it's not that difficult after all, were here to guide you through.

Paul


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Another new member to the Teng family (i hope i spelt ur surname right)

the "boss"  has yet another mechanical "daughter "


Best Regards (esp on ur aniv)

Mark


----------



## radial1951 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well done Gus. Congratulations on your running success.

I have been watching your posts since you bought the gear cutters for the Webster.

You have inspired many people, including me, to build an engine, most likely Brian's H & M.

Regards, RossG
radial1951
_____________

ps any chance you could post the video here or on YouTube?


----------



## gus (Sep 28, 2013)

skyline1 said:


> Another new member to the Teng family (i hope i spelt ur surname right)
> 
> the "boss"  has yet another mechanical "daughter "
> 
> ...




Hi Mark,
Happily announced to my boss,I got her running. Her response----------" Oh! That awful noisy thing":wall:


----------



## gus (Sep 28, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Gus, I'm still using the original carb with the engine in hit and miss mode, so that controls the speed well. Next IC engine that I build will have a throttled carb.
> 
> It's surprising how good the compression gets after it has run for a short while. I didn't allow for an oiler on the cylinder, just use a bit of oil in the fuel. Are you running on petrol or something else?
> 
> ...




Hi Paul,

Will rework the blunt Jet Needle. Looks like I have to make a Tool Post Grinder to grind jet needle.


----------



## gus (Sep 28, 2013)

radial1951 said:


> Well done Gus. Congratulations on your running success.
> 
> I have been watching your posts since you bought the gear cutters for the Webster.
> 
> ...




Hi Ross,

Thanks.

The Nemett Lynx IC Engine will be next but will be in March 2014. I have a list of tools to make.


----------



## metalmad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Gus
congrats on the new runner although I have not seen the video yet, looking real good!
Pete


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 28, 2013)

Great Gus that the engine runs. I just make you friend on Facebook , but I don't see a video.
Too make you wife happy , build a PULSE-JET. I have build many of them. I you want a drawning , pm me you email adress & I mail you a very easy drawning for a valveless one.

Best regards & happy fishing

Barry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

Gus--You are another one of my heroes!!! Congratulations in a very big way. I recently did a supplementary article on cutting miter gears, using Swiftys excellent tutorial and Ivan Laws book.--I think you seen it, but if not, look at it for assistance.--Its really not difficult. I am not on face book either, so I will only be able to see your engine run on photobucket or on Youtube.--YAHOO--YAHOO---YAHOO--3 cheers for Gus!!!


----------



## Swifty (Sep 28, 2013)

Another one comes to life Brian, that makes 3 now, I hope that it inspires the others that are making them.

Paul.


----------



## wagnmkr (Sep 28, 2013)

Well Done Gus!!!

I will be starting mine when I get back from England next month.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Gus--I just joined Facebook so I could see your engine, and its not on there ---Brian


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Congratulations on your newest runner.  You built that engine fast.  I hope to see a video soon.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gus (Sep 30, 2013)

Reading mail at the Penang Airport. The Hotel WiFi was junk. Connection was very bad.
Thanks for the Congrats. Bit of work to clear up. Carb Jet Needle was hand ground which I thought I could get away. Will rework same needle to get a good range of Carb tuning.
Having KFC French Fries.:hDe: CAn't wait to get home to rework Carb and needle. Will make a Tool Post Grinder with the China Dremex Grinder.


----------



## gus (Oct 1, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Great Gus that the engine runs. I just make you friend on Facebook , but I don't see a video.
> Too make you wife happy , build a PULSE-JET. I have build many of them. I you want a drawning , pm me you email adress & I mail you a very easy drawning for a valveless one.
> 
> Best regards & happy fishing
> ...



Hi Barry,

Must have messed up the previous video.Video reposted on FB.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Hip Hip Hurray for Gus--Its running!!--I seen the video this morning on Facebook. I've been looking every day since Gus first posted that he had it running. Gus--that's the third Rupnow engine in the world, to come to life.--Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 1, 2013)

Still can't see the video Gus, maybe I need to be your friend. Request sent! (My profile pic is me on a green dirtbike)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the video to Gus's engine running. EDIT--Seems like you have to be a facebook member to view this.--Brian
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=647960745237348&set=vb.100000702849769&type=2&theater


----------



## Path (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't view your engine running on facebook (not a member).

 Any chance that you can post it here?


Pat H


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Here is the video to Gus's engine running.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=647960745237348&set=vb.100000702849769&type=2&theater


 
Seems I have to be a 'friend' of Gus to view that link. I think it's time someone gave Gus a tutorial on posting to a video site. I can help with Youtube but I know nothing about Photobucket.

PM me if you want some help Gus.


----------



## gus (Oct 1, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Here is the video to Gus's engine running.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=647960745237348&set=vb.100000702849769&type=2&theater



Hi Brian,

Did not realise it could be viewed on HMEM thru FB.

OK .One more to learn. Please advise is there some tutorial to do this.

Plan to practice with Webster Engine.


----------



## gus (Oct 1, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> Still can't see the video Gus, maybe I need to be your friend. Request sent! (My profile pic is me on a green dirtbike)



Hi Cogsy,

Brian has made it (seen-able) on this thread. One more chore to learn and pickup.See Brain's reply and hit the FB link. Sorry for the wood chip mess.
The engine was walking all over the workbench. Had to nail it for good.:wall:

Heading to Yokohama. Made $$$ . "Have $$$,will travel".(Reference to an old black and white Cowboy TV serial-------Have Gun will Travel)

Gus is 70 and so while he can still walk,best to travel more now. Nellie has back pain and she is 67. But both very healthy.TokyuHands,Yokohama,here coms Gus.


----------



## gus (Oct 1, 2013)

Path said:


> Can't view your engine running on facebook (not a member).
> 
> Any chance that you can post it here?
> 
> ...



Hi Pat,

Please see Brian's reply and key in FB link. Sorry about the wood chip mess .Had tp drill and nail it down to prevent walking all over the work table.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Posting a movie on Photobucket
Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free account.
Make a movie with your video camera---it will save it as an mp4 file
Download the mp4 file to somewhere on your computer that you can find it.  Name it if you want to.
Find it on your computer. Don&#8217;t open it. Right click on it and choose &#8220;copy&#8221;
Open &#8220;windows Live Movie Maker&#8221; and right click once in the rectangular black area, then right click on the clipboard at the top of the screen that says &#8220;paste&#8221;---Your movie will appear as a number of still shots, but not run.
In top left corner of Windows Live Movie Maker there is a white thing with writing on it that looks like a book with a white triangle beside it. Click on the white triangle, and a number of options will appear. As soon as you put your cursor over &#8220;save Movie&#8221; it will give a bunch of options.
Choose &#8220;Windows Phone Small&#8221;----This will open a new screen with an area coloured blue that says &#8220;My Movie.WMV&#8221;---Start typing in a new name for your movie while the blue is still hi-lighted and the text will change to whatever you want to call it. &#8220;My Sawmill&#8221; works.
Up at the top of the page select what directory you want the movie to appear in and it will save as a .wmv file, which Photobucket can upload.
When you go to close down &#8220;Windows Live Movie Maker&#8221; it will ask if you want to save your movie. Say No---You&#8217;ve already saved it. Open your Photobucket account, choose upload, and guide it to where your &#8220;My Sawmill .wmv&#8221; is filed.
When your movie is finished uploading (it takes a while). Click in the box that says &#8220;IMG code&#8221; the box should turn yellow and tell you it has been copied. Go to the forum, start a post, hold down Ctrl on the keyboard with your left hand and press the v on your keyboard one time. There---You have posted a link that others can click on to see your video.----Brian Rupnow


----------



## Maxx (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't see it, I don't do facebook.
I can normally see some peoples FB, I guess your account is set for friends only.


----------



## Path (Oct 1, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Please see Brian's reply and key in FB link. Sorry about the wood chip mess .Had tp drill and nail it down to prevent walking all over the work table.




Tried that I only get this ...

"The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be  temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or  you may not have permission to view this page."

Since I have tried several times, I think it's looking for permission.

Thanks for trying ... maybe later.

Pat H.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2013)

Gus---See post #190---When are you coming to Toronto?---Brian


----------



## gus (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxx said:


> I can't see it, I don't do facebook.
> I can normally see some peoples FB, I guess your account is set for friends only.



Hi Max,

Please see Brian's reply and he has provided a link to my fb video.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 2, 2013)

I can see it now Gus, must be because you accepted my friend request.

Nice job, it runs beautifully. Did you have much trouble getting it to run with the C.I. rings?


----------



## gus (Oct 3, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> I can see it now Gus, must be because you accepted my friend request.
> 
> Nice job, it runs beautifully. Did you have much trouble getting it to run with the C.I. rings?



Hi Cogsy,

I have used CI Rings on the Webster and now on the H&M. With the cylinder to with 1" ID honing tool, the rings seated well after 5 min spin with 12v handheld starter. After starting and running for the while at low speed, the engine took off like a rocket .My Carb Jet Needle need rework as tuning range narrow. Both cam timings setting was easy.
No Worries .Mate.
Now in Yokohama.


----------



## gus (Oct 3, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus---See post #190---When are you coming to Toronto?---Brian




Hi Brian,
Will budget for next year 2014 mid summer.Most likely will head for Ingersoll-Rand Small Air Plant,Campbellsville,Kentucky and from there head for Toronto
to talk engines with Brian. Later to Tin Falcon. Both are my Senseis.

Gained very extensive experience building Webster IC Engine and now your H&M Engine. Will follow you into your next engine.

Now in Yokohama,Japan.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Gus fantastic, well done, runs sweet!!!

Dave


----------



## gus (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Sort of carbon copied your fuel tank. This time I did not messed up the silver brazing with
minimal solder spread which was kept within the permanent marker boundary. Will clean/polish when I get home.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking good Gus, I ended up using lead solder on my tank after having trouble silver soldering the first attempt.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 4, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Looking good Gus, I ended up using lead solder on my tank after having trouble silver soldering the first attempt.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

I cheated. Only the fuel socket was silver brazed. The trick is you need fire power. I first use a Butane torch to dry uo the flux paste and preheat for a while then use a two burner Mapp Gas Torch. Must heat up the brass nozzle to
dark red heat with the copper pipe and then heat up the silver rod before apply to the joint area. The molten silver rod will melt like ice and flow all around. Some additional silver may be required to to thicken up joint.The Permanent Marker was use to contain/prevent spill over.

The two end caps were drive fit in with lead solder rod in a circumferential groove to melt inside w/o spilling out. Temperature is by eye-ball judgement.

The trick to good silver brazing is sufficient heating power to reach brazing temperature quickly and no over heating.Dark Red will do.

Was lucky this occasion to have done a good looking joint.Been taught by a refrigeration plumber who made silver brazing look so easy.


----------



## gus (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Paul,
Spent my Yokohama holidays trying hard to come up with a simpler design fuel tank support. This morning I gave up and made your "P" clamps which require a bending jig.
Sure am glad to have made the bending jig which made life easier and no rejects. For easy hand bending,blank was annealed.
Regrind 6.5mm drill to avoid drill grabbing and damage the clamps.
Job completed by 5pm after a good midday break.
Will polish up later.Will move on to make the check valve to eliminate fuel flow back to fuel tank and having fuel line primed means prompt starting. Bought OS Carb to get good experience with carb tuning. 
Plan to revert to the original Carb which I messed.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 8, 2013)

Good idea making the bending jig, I only thought about that after I had finished bending mine around a bit of bar by hand.
My fuel check valve works great, haven't run the engine for a few days, but the fuel is still all the way up in the fuel line.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 8, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Good idea making the bending jig, I only thought about that after I had finished bending mine around a bit of bar by hand.
> My fuel check valve works great, haven't run the engine for a few days, but the fuel is still all the way up in the fuel line.
> 
> Paul.



Gus is hopeless at free hand bending using odds and ends. Made at least three jigs while making this H&M. Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I can get engine running. Have a lunch appointment which I cannot turn down. 
The check valve will a column type with side inlet and outlet and fixed to the
plinth.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gus,
Finally got to see a video of your engine running.  NiceThm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Davewild (Oct 8, 2013)

Great work Gus.

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking really good, Gus.---Brian


----------



## skyline1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Gus

You are spot on about Silver Soldering (Silver Brazing), it needs three things, clean joints, plenty of flux, and enough heat.

It doesn't need to get to a really high temp but needs enough therms to get the whole joint area nice and red quick enough for the flux to still be active but not so fast as to "boil" it off.

I use a big Sievert Propane torch for mine and and an improvised firebrick hearth.  The torch with a BIG burner on doubles as the burner for my Ali melting furnace.

I would think that such jobs are quite tricky in your balcony workshop due to space limitations but you've got plenty of ventilation so you don't need to worry about flux fumes or things like that

Regards Mark


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 8, 2013)

Great colors Gus. I wish that you leave it like that....Just a clear varnish & job done.

Barry


----------



## Maxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking real good Gus.
I enjoy your updates because they have such pretty pictures. 
Keep up the good work.

Maxx


----------



## gus (Oct 9, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Great work Gus.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,

Found an outlet that sells cutting tools for lathe and mill.
Bought a set of twist drills  6----10 mm in 0.1mm increments.Finishing looks quite good.
Address-----------Trustech Block 808 French Road,#02--23 KitchenerComplex,
                        Singapore 200808
                        Website---trustech.com.sg.

Looks like most UK Brands are made in India.
Will be buying a 80 mm Chuck.

Gus in on duty as volunteer coffee-boy at Block 7,  Tan Thong Cheong Fishing Tackle Shop every afternoon 1------4pm,Mon----Friday.


----------



## gus (Oct 9, 2013)

skyline1 said:


> Hi Gus
> 
> You are spot on about Silver Soldering (Silver Brazing), it needs three things, clean joints, plenty of flux, and enough heat.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,
Here is some sad story. No body told me that camping gas can fired torches does not provide enough heat. Spent an hour heating a 2" OD copper boiler
to no avail. With the copper pipe placed on a vice and heated by a Camping gas torch nearly set the work bench on fire.

Got smart bought a Mapp Gas Torch used by plumbers and refrigeration service men. Just managed to silver brazed 1/2 the circumference of the dished head end cap. Not satisfied . With Butane torch and Mapp Gas Burner,
brought boiler end to red heat and silver brazing results improved.

Months later silver brazed another 2" boiler successfully using two Mapp Gas Burner. With torches,red heat was achieved easily and silver solder flowed nicely.

Silver brazing steel and brass is another game. Sliver brazing brass to brass
another game too but easier.

Nowadays I go for 40% Silver content to sleep in peace. I get silver rods mixed up. So best solution is stock up only with 40% silver rods. From day one I was strongly advised by the HMEM meisters.

Currently I have Mapp Gas Burners with twin torches. Now looking for three torch burner which I have seen on a job site silver brazing 1" OD copper pipe.

Been fun learning to silver braze. Takes practice.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 9, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Found an outlet that sells cutting tools for lathe and mill.
> Bought a set of twist drills  6----10 mm in 0.1mm increments.Finishing looks quite good.
> ...



Thanks for the tip Gus, I will look in on this shop when I get back, we are currently hiding from the weather at some sheltered islands, only got about another two days work and then heading back to Singapore, I will come and get a coffee with you once I get back.


Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 14, 2013)

Gus--I haven't seen any posts from you lately. What are you working on now?---Brian


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 14, 2013)

Gus is fishing I suppose.


----------



## gus (Oct 14, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I haven't seen any posts from you lately. What are you working on now?---Brian



Hi Brian,

Busy enjoying carb tuning/carb switching and running your engine. Your fuel check valve works wonders and no more messy fuel priming. Leave engine alone for two three days and she starts easily. Will make one for Webster too and all other future engine builds.
Just cleared the big swarfs/chips/cleaning paper towels/mess after building two engines-------Webster and Brian's H&M.Recoil Spring on the drill press broke and fixed.

Not for long as Paul is sending me mitre gear drawings.Will be busy cutting gears again and getting the Hitting & Missing function going.Will be fun cutting mitre gears first time.

Leaving in an hour's time to hook big sea bass. will post catch.


----------



## gus (Oct 14, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Gus is fishing I suppose.




Hi Lawjit,
You are are correct. Leaving in 1 hour's time to hook Big Sea Bass. Same as my profile foto. Been raining and good for sea bass.will post is size is respectable.

How is your engine going??


----------



## gus (Oct 29, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--I haven't seen any posts from you lately. What are you working on now?---Brian



Just got back from a nice doing-nothing holiday in Southern Thailand.Good sea food. The Thai people has got 1001 way to cook sea food.

Day 1 today. 

Completed and mounted Gear Cutter on Arbor made from scrap bin .
Come tomorrow will cut mitre gear blanks. Cut four pces for practice/scrap/etc.

Will do a Works Instruction sheet so as not bungle job. Promise will be very attentive and alert and smart too to cut the mitre gears.

Meanwhile see my Module 1.0 Arbor and cutter.Been view Paul's latest video.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 29, 2013)

Good to see you back, Gus. Best of luck with the gears.---Brian


----------



## gus (Oct 29, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Good to see you back, Gus. Best of luck with the gears.---Brian



Brian,
Thanks. Promise will do best and hopefully no goofs and scraps. But goofing is the learning path.
Will take the entire week to prep and then cut gear.

Been reading up mitre gear cutting while on holiday in S.Thailand.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck cutting the miter gear Gus.  Eventually, I'll be doing one.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Davewild (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Gus

Great you had a nice break, I am still in Singapore at Loyang getting the vessel ready for the next job, I will give you a call over the next few days and try and arrange to meet for coffee.

Dave


----------



## gus (Oct 29, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Hi Gus
> 
> Great you had a nice break, I am still in Singapore at Loyang getting the vessel ready for the next job, I will give you a call over the next few days and try and arrange to meet for coffee.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,

See you. 

Was in Hatyai. Back in the 70s,it was a very small city and now I get lost on foot trying to look for old landmarks like the train station,Kosit Hotel,Sukonta Hotel etc. Even Songkla has changed. Songkla and Satun have very good seafood restaurants.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Gus, think every move through twice when cutting the mitre gears and you should be OK.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 30, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Hi Gus, think every move through twice when cutting the mitre gears and you should be OK.
> 
> Paul.



 Good advice. Nearly ruined the indexing gear with the first cut. 

 See divider gear and set-up. 

Please help.Need drawing for Module 1.0  20 tooth Mitre gear. The KG Gear Master Catalogue does lacks vital dimensions.
Meanwhile will practice cutting some aluminium dummies before moving to brass.

See fotos.
1. Poor man's table stop.Just got some smart idea to make permanent 
    stops.
2. Cutting the divider gear
3. Set up poor man divider plate.

Need your expert advice on cutter no. Suspect a 20 T cutter won't do.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 30, 2013)

Gus, you will find the drawing for the mitre gear here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/entries/cutting-mitre-gears.html

I stated in the article that I used a no:3 cutter, but I think that it should have been a no:4, I can't edit the article anymore.  The cutter is based on using the PCD at the large end of the gear.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 30, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Gus, you will find the drawing for the mitre gear here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/entries/cutting-mitre-gears.html
> 
> I stated in the article that I used a no:3 cutter, but I think that it should have been a no:4, I can't edit the article anymore.  The cutter is based on using the PCD at the large end of the gear.
> 
> Paul.



OK .

Hi Paul,

Here is how I goofed.
We cannot use Module 1.0 Mitre Gear dimensions from KG Gear Cat.  Calculated OD and ID using Ivan Law's guide. Calculated OD is 30mm approx. v/s 21.46 from KG. No wonder . The 2nd and 3rd cut removed all the teeth,
Gus got too smart.
No Worries. Retirees have plenty of time. Reckon by next week,I should have some good looking gears with good matching teeth.


----------



## gus (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the article and 20 T gear drawing.
Save Gus from arithmetric and drawing. Both of which Gus dreaded in Technical College. Just how did I passed and get my diploma in Engineering.
I have the brass bar stocks.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Gus, I've been through exactly what you did. The sizes for commercial gears are different due to their method of cutting, I thought that it would save time by having the sizes available from their catalogues, but it's not to be.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Hi Gus, I've been through exactly what you did. The sizes for commercial gears are different due to their method of cutting, I thought that it would save time by having the sizes available from their catalogues, but it's not to be.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

OK. Monkey see .Monkey. Use their dimensions and cut taper root channel by tilting the cutting angle to 52 degrees.

Will cut one more to see it it matched and mesh well. Had a good look at a pair of KG Mitre Gears that I bought from Tokyuhands. See no reason for now why mine should not work. Back in China,Gus could get shot for daring to deviate. Ha ha

Dividing Head needs bit of rework to remove axial backlash.

See foto of a prototype. If it works,will cut in brass. If not then will fall back using your proven method.

Also see foto of Japanese KG Mitre Gear on top of my DIY Alum Gear.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 31, 2013)

I have no idea what your all talking about, but this is something I have to learn in the very near future, to be able to cut gears is actually something I have dreamed of.

Great work Gus

Dave


----------



## modelmotor (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hallo Gus,*

*I have enjoyed the construction from your Hit and Mis engine.It's a beautifull product of model engineering you may proud on it.I can learn a lot from you Gus.I did n't had the time to **give a reaction earlier cause of my illness and work to do in the house.I hope you forgive me.I will look after your other threads too as soon as possible.*

*                                                                                         many greetings from,*

*                                                            modelmotor-Gerard from The Netherlands -Europe.*


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 31, 2013)

Gus--You are definitely getting there. The bevel gears are quite a head scratcher. I was successful in cutting a pair of 24DP bevel gears, following Swiftys lead and reading Ivan Laws book about twenty times. I did put a post of it on HMEM if that is any help.---Brian


----------



## Swifty (Oct 31, 2013)

Davewild said:


> I have no idea what your all talking about, but this is something I have to learn in the very near future, to be able to cut gears is actually something I have dreamed of.
> 
> Great work Gus
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, cutting straight spur gears is not too difficult, but when it comes to mitre and bevel gears, thats where the difficulty starts. The problems are compounded when you want to cut a pair of different ratio bevel gears, as each gear has a different angle, even if they meet at 90deg. (I might have to try that out)

Paul.


----------



## gus (Nov 1, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Hi Dave, cutting straight spur gears is not too difficult, but when it comes to mitre and bevel gears, thats where the difficulty starts. The problems are compounded when you want to cut a pair of different ratio bevel gears, as each gear has a different angle, even if they meet at 90deg. (I might have to try that out)
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

This may be my first and last mitre gear cutting. Was tougher than I thought.
The obstacle is impatient me. The last cut can kill the gear. Plan to cut 5 tooth at one 5--10 minute duration. The trouble is when I thought I got it and I became impatient and disaster struck.
Will resume. Did a bit planning and soul searching. Never knew these two little gears can be so tough to cut.:wall:

Just finished cutting another two gears. Vast improvement. Will cut the final version in brass next week. Its weekend fishing again.

Wil resume next week.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't worry Gus, I have several failed attempts in the scrap bin. Eventually everything will make sense.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Nov 2, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Don't worry Gus, I have several failed attempts in the scrap bin. Eventually everything will make sense.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

Thanks for the morale boosting.  

I forced my self to succeed in gravity casting 100 aluminium condensate traps way back in 1995. Faliure of which would mean company paying L.D. damages.:hDe:

Guess will take the same approach. Now looking at alternative short cut approach. Using the K.G. Japan mitre gears bought from TokyuHands.


----------



## wagnmkr (Nov 11, 2013)

Gus, with all that nasty weather around, are you OK??

Tom


----------



## gus (Nov 12, 2013)

wagnmkr said:


> Gus, with all that nasty weather around, are you OK??
> 
> Tom




Hi Tom,


No worries. Here in Singapore,we are far away from the Super Typhoon.Just a bit of heavy rain and no strong wind. Was fishing over the weekend in the Straits of Singapore. Very calm but fish not biting. But we did lost two line breakers.


----------



## gus (Nov 12, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Don't worry Gus, I have several failed attempts in the scrap bin. Eventually everything will make sense.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

Succeeded cutting the 7th and 8th gear. Cause of failure was my poor mitre gear cutting skill and impatience. You just cannot rush cutting mitre gear.
Was about to throw in towel.

Both gears were cut by eye-ball judgement as my mill table feed handwheel
has missing dial and there is no way I could adjust tooth depth accurately.

Both gears are aluminium and won't last too long and brass/bronze gear replacement will be required.

Here's the truth, was eyeing the Module 0.8 KG Japanese Mitre gear samples. they have taper gear channel. So monkey see monkey do.Took two attempts to succeed. The gears were cut w/o 1/4 tooth offset. 
The gears did mesh well and good.

Gears fitted in and they  engaged well.See foto.

I am sure I am not the original inventor of unothodox mitre gear cutting.


----------



## gus (Nov 12, 2013)

Will be fun cutting the governor arms/balls and column. Taking my sweet time.Now planning
unothodox murder.


----------



## Lawijt (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice work Gus.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 12, 2013)

Gus--Glad to see that you are progressing. I am still watching all of your posts and cheering you on.---Brian


----------



## gus (Nov 12, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Glad to see that you are progressing. I am still watching all of your posts and cheering you on.---Brian




Hi Brian,

Thanks.You are my machineshop Guardian Angel. 

Was hard to accept I need so many practice runs to get mitre gear cutting right. :wall::wall:I deviated from Ivan Law's methods and used the Japanese method.
So as to say my mitre gears are to JIS dimensions. My mitre gears did mesh
good. Engaged both gears and mesh and spin OK. 
Will cut with bronze or brass if required.Meanwhile use the aluminium mitre
gears till they drop dead. I now have a collection of bad mitre gears and one feather in the hat--------mitre gear cutting.


----------



## Path (Nov 12, 2013)

Gus,

Thanks for the update ... glad that all is well and you are still making chips.

Will also be following along ...


Pat H.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats on the miter gears Gus.  Another line added to your resume

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gus (Nov 12, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Congrats on the miter gears Gus.  Another line added to your resume
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Hi Phil,

Resume.

In 1963,just after three years from Trade School,went for turner/fitter job interview. Gus did have any job resume. The guy that came next after me got the job. His resume--------6 months with a parts factory operating a turret lathe. Gus had none.:hDe:
 Fortunately Metal Box took me in as an Engineering Trainee as I was going for my HND,MEch.Engineering. In reality Gus was Can Line Operator that is looking after the beer can line machines.

Cutting spur gears was easy. Mitre Gears another ball game.:wall::wall: 
Will be another two weeks to finish up with the H&M governor assembly.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2013)

So, what's happening Gus? Are you winning or losing?--Hope all is going well.---Brian


----------



## gus (Nov 17, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> So, what's happening Gus? Are you winning or losing?--Hope all is going well.---Brian



Hi Brian,

Spent too much time in the balcony workshop. Made some $$$$ so taking
wifefy boss for a four day eat/shop tour in Southern Thailand where daily items are 50% cheaper.

Should be finishing up the H&M by latest mid December.

Now admiring my trophy---------the governor stempost. One cut and no scrap/reject. Looks complicated and tough. Did work plan on paper .As you said ,do it bit by bit. 
About to leave for airport. 

No worries. How is the weather now over at your end? Trust not too cold.
Had a lucky weekend. Landed plenty of Snappers.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2013)

Gus--Nice work---Nice fish!!! Top part of stempost looks really great. I hated all those interrupted cuts. Weather here ??---Same as usual for this time of year. Daytime temperatures around +5 to +12 C, night time just at or below freezing. We have had 1.5" of snow, (about 38 mm) but it has melted away now. Had a few days of extremely high winds---not tornado class, just windy enough to make me worry about the big trees in my front yard. Temperatures probably won't get to the level of constant below freezing until about mid December. After that, snow accumulation up to 1 metre, until mid March or early April. I am really happy to see you working on the Rupnow Engine. Cogsy is back to work on his now too. I think the world may see 4 running engines by Christmas. Canada, Tasmania (which I have been reminded is part of Australia), China, and Australia. We now appear to have two Americans building engines, but neither has started a post about their work. Good shopping and good fishing Gus!!!---Brian


----------



## bmac2 (Nov 17, 2013)

SNAPPER! Gus your killing me!
I've got a 1,160 km (721 miles) drive to the _closest_ fresh sea food.

Your engine is looking great. Lifes too short to rush

Mm mm. Thai food. Oh they would defiantly have to ship me home air freight.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2013)

Gus--Perhaps I owe you an apology. I have arrived at the ripe old age of 67, firmly believing that Singapore was part of China. I just checked on my globe, and it appears that Singapore is in Malaysia. Then I looked it up on the internet, and it informs me that Singapore is a country unto itself!!!--Please straighten me out here. Which is correct??----Brian


----------



## gus (Nov 21, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Perhaps I owe you an apology. I have arrived at the ripe old age of 67, firmly believing that Singapore was part of China. I just checked on my globe, and it appears that Singapore is in Malaysia. Then I looked it up on the internet, and it informs me that Singapore is a country unto itself!!!--Please straighten me out here. Which is correct??----Brian




Hi Brian,

Most Westerners think that Singapore is located in China. This is perhaps because 85 % of us came from China or perhaps we are not too far from China. Singapore is in fact Sanskrit,Indian.Singa is lion and Pore is city. While working with Ingersoll-Rand,Singapore,I received USA/Canada mail addressed "Singapore,China. Later we merged with Malaysia and hence Singapore,Malaysia. Because of our PM's big
mouth,we got kicked out in 1965 and became Republic of Singapore with our own army,air force and navy. For a small country we have the most F-16s.Lost count of nos. as most are located in Nevada,USA for training and exercises.Pumas too. SAMS too with some aiming north at Malaysia.We have submarines too . Six Subs. A good size fleet of missile boats.
Looking back to 1965 and today we owed a pretty lot to our first PM ,LKY(Harry Lee) for getting our independence.From third country we became first country.
All male citizens  do 2 1/2 years Army Stints and go into reservist till 40.
It is a small island of 241 square miles and any country can walk in and take over if we have no armed forces. Our defence mode is attack/capture/hold/bargain----Israeli style.
We have all the USA food chain------Macs,KFC,Wendys,LongJohns,Pizzas.


Brian, please drop by and Gus will buy you good beers and steaks.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up Gus. Jeez, I don't know what we have defence wise here in Canada. I think 3 ancient sea-king helicopters and a slingshot. I think there is a far better chance of Gus coming to Canada than Brian going to Singapore. If you are in Canada (Toronto) be sure and call me and we will get together.---Brian


----------



## AussieJimG (Nov 23, 2013)

You gotta slingshot in Canada Brian?? That's luxury - sheer luxury. We can only dream of slingshots in Oz.

Jim


----------



## wagnmkr (Nov 23, 2013)

Brian forgot the three leaky fishing dories in Newfoundland and four used submarines that we bought from England that I don't think ever got underwater again (not intentionally anyway!).

Thanks for the explanation Gus ... I needed that lesson as well.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## gus (Nov 23, 2013)

wagnmkr said:


> Brian forgot the three leaky fishing dories in Newfoundland and three used submarines that we bought from England that I don't think ever got underwater again (not intentionally anyway!).
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Gus ... I needed that lesson as well.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

There are some local folks here querying the goverment why are we spending so much on defence for a small island republic.Malaysia can call us prior to walking over the causeway and trample us. Indonesia could fire some outdated rockets at us and bomb us with some very old bombers.
Malaysia did threaten to cut off their raw water supplies to Singapore but they had a water crisis and we supplied drinking water over the causeway.
Indonesia could threaten to turn off LNG supplies to our power stations.We are about to buy shale gas from USA.

We bought AWAC Hawkeye Surveillance Aircrafts for early warning.
We have surveilance satellites too.

Total defence can be mobilised with 24 hours.Every family have two soldier sons. 

Gus is very happy living in safe Singapore making HMEM Engines.


----------



## gus (Nov 26, 2013)

Governor about done. Going on to the hit and miss mechanism. These small parts are not very forgiving. Hopefully H&M totally completed before Christmas.


----------



## gus (Nov 28, 2013)

Last bit of the H&M mechanism done. Will take the next few days to get the engine to run with the Hitting & Missing.

These two parts were easier than I thought.

The next post will be in 7---10 working days. Meanwhile will be a blackout.Will fun trying to hit and miss.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay Gus--Time is up. The world is watching. Does it hit and miss???----Brian


----------



## gus (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Brian,

Got roped in to shop for Christmas and spring cleaning by the darling boss. After three week break,my lazy bones is preventing me finishing the H&M.:hDe:
No worry . Took a 8 am look at the engine and its kind of begging me to get H&M going. 
I am suffering from a disease--------"too many Hobbies". :hDe:
Christmas around the corner.Take care and have a great Christmas. This coming Sunday son will buy us Dinner at the Marina. Fishing was good on Sunday.  My friend landed all and Gus ------------Zero.:wall:
Looks the fish like the port side of boat. Put in 3 artificial reefs with hollow bricks and 6 more to go.Means fish aplenty
next year. Need two three months to mature.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas Gus, and a very happy New Year!!! I wish you good fishing, good health, and a finished engine!!---Brian


----------



## gus (Dec 15, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Merry Christmas Gus, and a very happy New Year!!! I wish you good fishing, good health, and a finished engine!!---Brian



OK,

Got the hint. Just a gentle push to get into gear.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Gus,
We have a saying "make hay when the sun shines".  Likewise, go fishing when the fish are biting.  Everything else (making engines) comes after.

Cheers and Merry Christmas

Phil


----------



## gus (Dec 16, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Hi Gus,
> We have a saying "make hay when the sun shines".  Likewise, go fishing when the fish are biting.  Everything else (making engines) comes after.
> 
> Cheers and Merry Christmas
> ...



Thanks .Phil. As I said --------too much distraction. If you lose an engine part,it goes to scrap bin. If you lose a fish,there is always another fish.:rant:


----------



## gus (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi HMEM Folks,

Now in the painful process of removing all lazy bones,tearing away from the Apple NBook.:rant:
About to switch off NB and walk opposite to buy petrol. Battery fully charged.
Will report tonite!!!!


----------



## gus (Mar 10, 2014)

Got her putt----putting away.Now figgering out how to get the H&M part going. Will be fun and will need help. But I got a very lazy way out.  ''Cut-out and cut-in the the low tension supply'' to get the ''hit&miss''.


----------



## Path (Mar 11, 2014)

Gus,

Glad to hear that you back at it ...


Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 11, 2014)

No cheating allowed. Has to do it with the real governor system and video must be posted. Here is hoping for "balls up"---in a good way!!! If you need help just ask.---Brian


----------



## gus (Mar 11, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> No cheating allowed. Has to do it with the real governor system and video must be posted. Here is hoping for "balls up"---in a good way!!! If you need help just ask.---Brian



OK .Maestro. I promised .No cheating n short cut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 20, 2014)

Gus--What did you mean when you said that when your "hit and miss" mechanism kicked in the exhaust valve hit the top of the piston? I don't see how that is possible. The "hit and miss" mechanism will prevent the exhaust valve from closing, but I can't imagine how it could cause the valve to open more and hit the piston. If it didn't hit the piston when running without the hit and miss mechanism, it shouldn't have hit it when the hit and miss mechanism engaged.---Brian


----------



## gus (Apr 2, 2014)

While trying to get the Hit&Miss going manually,my 6 year old Tool Box got demolished by the Rupnow H&M Engine. Tried buying same Tool Box.Same now obsolete as China does not make it any more.What a sad end to my faithful tool box which served me for last 6 years w/o any complaints.
 I have good reason to deviate and DIY my very own custom made Tool Maker's Chest.
 It will be a modern version with extra smooth drawer slides and Custom Drawer Knobs.

Good news. Got the H&M going by manually depressing and releasing push rod.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 2, 2014)

My Goodnes Gus!!! What did you do?--Drop the engine on it?---Brian


----------



## gus (Apr 2, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> My Goodnes Gus!!! What did you do?--Drop the engine on it?---Brian



Hi Brian,

I had an odd/big item in between the collapsible trays. Vibration from the engine running on manual H&M must have caused the struts to break. While trying to replace same struts with DIY Aluminiun ones, the plastic pins decided to call it a day. Just when I was about to break thru H&M with the Governor to mount on and tune up.

All my frequently used tools are trapped inside.Retrieving them quite a hassle.

Now working dimensions and sketches. Will be fun. My carpentry skills not world best.

Trust winter is over and spring is here in Canada.All the best.


----------



## gus (Apr 21, 2014)

gus said:


> While trying to get the Hit&Miss going manually,my 6 year old Tool Box got demolished by the Rupnow H&M Engine. Tried buying same Tool Box.Same now obsolete as China does not make it any more.What a sad end to my faithful tool box which served me for last 6 years w/o any complaints.
> I have good reason to deviate and DIY my very own custom made Tool Maker's Chest.
> It will be a modern version with extra smooth drawer slides and Custom Drawer Knobs.
> 
> Good news. Got the H&M going by manually depressing and releasing push rod.



DIY ToolMaker's Chest done and foto taken at nite to hide the (Glaring) flaws.


----------



## gus (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Brian,Paul and Cogsy.

Good news!!!!
With the DIY ToolMaker's Chest done to my satisfaction,work bench housekeeping done, Plastic Bins for fasteners relocated,I have an uncluttered workbench to work on the Hitting & Missing of the Rupnow H&M Engine with peace of mind.
After some fine tuning got the ''real'' Hitting and Missing going but a bit sluggish. Some reworks required before taking videos
of the engine running and ''Hitting & Missing'' operating w/o killing the engine. New carb required. Will rework the original carb
or make new carb. Went around the world in 80 days to get H&M going.:hDe:


----------



## Swifty (Apr 21, 2014)

Gus, you have a great tool chest there now. I'm looking forward to you getting the hit and miss action going. You mention that you have trouble with the carb, mine worked well from the start, it may pay to check the non return valve.

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 22, 2014)

Gus--Glad to see you back on the hit and miss engine. will await the video---good luck!!!---Brian


----------



## gus (May 1, 2014)

Hi HMEM folks,
I got the Hitting&Missing going finally using the Speed Governor. Got it running smoothly and was about to take video and the paving breakers next door was making too much noise. Engine cut out and cut in at very low speed and very real \
''hitting& missing''. Subsequent running ,the H&M seems to have disappear and the engine was backfiring.:wall::rant::hDe:
 Please advise what could have gone wrong.Will resume after 4pm.Hopefully H&M come back running smoothly and post on FaceBook.


----------



## Swifty (May 2, 2014)

Hi Gus, maybe the timing has moved around, causing the backfiring.

Paul.


----------



## gus (May 2, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Hi Gus, maybe the timing has moved around, causing the backfiring.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul

You are right. The cam may have shifted bit by bit weeks ago and engine starting became erratic and not sure fire. Reset cam. Got it running and the hitting & missing working though erratic. Right now the paving breakers in the church across the road are going again and I cannot work in peace. If the breaking stops in an hour or so,will fine tune to make the ''hitting&missing'' more pronounced. Adjust the governor spring knob seems to work. Will clean and take good video short.

In a week or so will start on the Nemett-Lynx. Will challenging and fun.Meanwhile still reading up.

ToolMaker's Chest. Plan to cover when not in use with old towel so as to protect the mint condition. Not sure my aircraft engineer son wants it when I am dead and gone. I get confused with his aero ranking------
Asst.Principlal Engineer. Prior to this he was Senior Engineer. In our manufacturing industry,its  engineer, senior engineer,chief engineer/engineering
manager.


----------



## Swifty (May 2, 2014)

Hi Gus, I have been kept busy lately with selling my mothers house, it has severely affected my workshop time, but now the sale is finalised I can start machining again. Like you, the Nemett Lynx is next on my build list, looks like we will be building them together.

Paul.


----------



## gus (May 2, 2014)

Hi Paul, 
Video posted on Facebook. Some trouble shooting required to trace cause of unstable Hitting & Missing. Your expertise is sought.


----------



## Swifty (May 2, 2014)

Gus, I would do the following things to try to find out where the problem lies. When the engine is running, hold down the lever that is actuated by the governor, the motor should speed up, only do this for a brief moment. If the engine runs ok doing this, the problem must be with the governor mechanism, if the motor plays up, then it must be either fuel or spark. Do you have some sort of breather on your fuel tank, air must be able to get in as fuel is drawn out. I had problems with the small gear moving until I pinned it to the shaft, when it moved, it altered the valve timing.

Paul.


----------



## gus (May 2, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Gus, I would do the following things to try to find out where the problem lies. When the engine is running, hold down the lever that is actuated by the governor, the motor should speed up, only do this for a brief moment. If the engine runs ok doing this, the problem must be with the governor mechanism, if the motor plays up, then it must be either fuel or spark. Do you have some sort of breather on your fuel tank, air must be able to get in as fuel is drawn out. I had problems with the small gear moving until I pinned it to the shaft, when it moved, it altered the valve timing.
> 
> Paul.



Thanks. Meister.

Will resume trouble shooting Monday. Its weekend fishing.


----------



## gus (May 5, 2014)

OK . I got the ''hitting & missing '' going over extended period. Did some ''Ozzie bush engineering''. Use rubber band to steady throttle lever to hold engine speed steady. Stretched governor spring a wee bit. Play with Brass Knob a wee bit. And it happened.I got it.
Was trying to get ''hitting & missing'' going the whole of yesterday morning to to avail. And at
8:30 am the ''h & M'' happened and a bit of fine knob adjustment and throttling.
Will clean up for a ''project completed'' foto.
Thanks to all for the encouragement to get ''h & m'' going. Especially Brian and Paul Swifty.
Thanks to both maestros. Video post on FaceBook.


----------



## Swifty (May 5, 2014)

Glad that you got the problems sorted out Gus.

Paul.


----------



## gus (May 6, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Glad that you got the problems sorted out Gus.
> 
> Paul.



Wished I did apprenticeship in Tool & Die Making. I am acquiring machining,fitting and engine tuning skill the uphill way and there will be lots more goofs.

Being a Manufacturing Engineer did not help getting the real hands on experience.

Hard to imagine,I got the ''hitting & missing'' firing this morning.Other than turning some knobs and screws,I did not recall anything else.

Thanks for standing with me. Now DIY ''Multi-Drawer Tool Cabinet to place ToolMaker's Chest on top and free working space on work bench.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 6, 2014)

Gus--Hit and miss engines were never intended to be ran by a throttled carburetor. The carburetor on a hit and miss engine has no throttle and is intended to run wide open all the time. The rpm is totally controlled by the strength of the governor springs and the weight of the governors. You are fortunate that you got the engine to hit and miss consistently. congratulations, ----Brian


----------



## gus (May 6, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--Hit and miss engines were never intended to be ran by a throttled carburetor. The carburetor on a hit and miss engine has no throttle and is intended to run wide open all the time. The rpm is totally controlled by the strength of the governor springs and the weight of the governors. You are fortunate that you got the engine to hit and miss consistently. congratulations, ----Brian



You are right. Having done a lousy job on the carb,bought OS Carb and this is where my problems begun. The rubber band helped stabilise throttle.

Will clean up and put in your carb later.

Brian. Thanks for the kind help to finish engine .This engine construction was very challenging with old skills polished up and new skills acquired.Other than the two year trade school training,I did not go into machining trade but went into engineering and hence my machining skills at most
below average.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 7, 2014)

Gus --You have done a marvelous job. No excuses are necessary. You have one of only 3 or 4 completed engines of this type in the entire world. It was a pleasure to work with you, and we had fun. ---And I gained a friend!!!---Brian


----------

